# MMI Reset in the new Audi 2017 A4



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello all


I recently picked up a 2017 A4 and I am in the process of trying to do some VCDS updates. One of the changes I am making is the VIM for the DVD player. The last step to do this update requires an MMI reset. Since the buttons are different this year, I'm not sure how to do the forced reset. In the past it was as simple as holding in the Setup button, the center button and the top right button simultaneously and then releasing. There is no "Setup" button on the new MMI on the 2017, so I'm not sure how to do the reset.


Can anyone provide any assistance?

Here is what the MMI controls look like:










Thanks in advance!

-B


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

PhatazzMkIVJetta said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a 2017 A4 and I am in the process of trying to do some VCDS updates. One of the changes I am making is the VIM for the DVD player. The last step to do this update requires an MMI reset. Since the buttons are different this year, I'm not sure how to do the forced reset. In the past it was as simple as holding in the Setup button, the center button and the top right button simultaneously and then releasing. There is no "Setup" button on the new MMI on the 2017, so I'm not sure how to do the reset.
> ...


Push up on the radio and nav/map switches and press the MMI wheel, all in conjunction.


----------



## Rabind (Jun 16, 2016)

*VIM change Audi A4 B9*

Hi,
If the recommended fix works will you please post the solution so we can try it too!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrd176 (Jul 8, 2016)

Can you share the process you used to enable VIM on your 2017 A4? I heard the process was somewhat different with the new model. Just bought an A4 also so very interested in this topic.


----------

